# Recommended toys



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Any ideas what type of toys I could introduce Sugarplum to? She is turning into a pet dog more and more every day. (She was rescued from a puppy mill and I adopted her almost a year ago; she is an estimated 6 years old now) Sadly, she doesn’t know what toys are as she spent most of her life caged, and she didn’t have any socialization as a puppy 😢 but she’s getting better. She also has only eight teeth. The only type of “play” activity I have seen her do is she pushes her food dish with her head/face all around the condo. It’s actually funny, sometimes when it’s time to feed her I can’t find it. So based on what I just described of her, does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions?


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Maybe start by introducing a plush toy. Soft enough for her to chew if she wants. Bardie's favorite is a plush bear that's almost as big as him. He pulls it, he pushes it, he chews it and he snuggles with it during down times. 
With her history it's probably going to be hit or miss. But she might surprise you! She has certainly come a long way. Kudos to you for all you've done to make her world a better place!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzi has 2 favs---a very inexpensive bear (for children) from IKEA---he throws it all over & runs around the house w/it---I think we are on our 3rd or 4th one. He also has a little weasle like thing that he loves chewing on the ears & tail (had a squeeker some yrs. ago). He loves his Hilton Head crab that some friends gifted him---same game. Lisi does not play w/toys unless I put some treats (small kibbles) in a little rubber one & she smacks them out. I have a wooden dog puzzle that I used to put treats in but they figured it out really fast. They are both food motivated.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Thanks Janlee and Sandi. Janlee you’re probably right about the hit or miss thing, but she never ceases to amaze me. I thought about a plush toy and perhaps a rubber ball with a bell inside so she could push that around. Sandi I like that idea of a puzzle too.


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

I forgot about the balls with bells. Bardie has one of those. That's the only ball that he just pushes and chases! He picks up and plays fetch with his other balls. I think that's a great idea!

I've been following your stories about Sugarplum since I signed up here. My friend also rescued a Maltese and I've been sharing some of your stories with her. Hers wasn't puppy mill. He had been kept alone in a garage for a long time and just given food by a man that lost his wife and didn't want to care for the dog. So very sad but like you and Sugarplum her Peanut became a wonderful pet with all the love that my friend gave him. Sadly he crossed over the Rainbow Bridge about a month ago. He was very old. But at least his last few years were full of love, hugs and belly rubs.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Awww, that’s bittersweet. Sugarplum has come SUCH a long way, as I said, she never ceases to amaze me. When I first brought her home she would sit under a spare dining room chair in the corner and observe for the first couple of weeks. If she wasn’t under the chair, she would run around in small circles, evident that she was caged and the circles were probably the size of it. Just seeing her do that made me dizzy, I’m not kidding you.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

> >. If she wasn’t under the chair, she would run around in small circles, evident that she was caged and the circles were probably the size of it. <<


Oh, that is heartbreaking. So glad you rescued her!! You're an angel!

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

crazylady said:


> Any ideas what type of toys I could introduce Sugarplum to? She is turning into a pet dog more and more every day. (She was rescued from a puppy mill and I adopted her almost a year ago; she is an estimated 6 years old now) Sadly, she doesn’t know what toys are as she spent most of her life caged, and she didn’t have any socialization as a puppy 😢 but she’s getting better. She also has only eight teeth. The only type of “play” activity I have seen her do is she pushes her food dish with her head/face all around the condo. It’s actually funny, sometimes when it’s time to feed her I can’t find it. So based on what I just described of her, does anyone have any recommendations or suggestions?


I think it depends on what the dog actually likes. My latest only wants stuffed toys and has a gazillion of them. The rescue gals actually delivered him bags of toys. He never had littermates and was taken before weaning from his mom so I think the stuffed animals were a substitution for the littermates. 

Anyway, he has a couple very special ones and he has to have them for bedtime. If he gets on the bed without them, he'll cry and jump off and go get them. Oh, he also like ping pong balls. Not keen on any other balls. 

You might try taking her for a walk in a Petco or PetSmart and see if she shows any interest in any of the pet aisle toys.

Good luck!

Lainie


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

That’s a good idea 💡 about Petco.


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Happinesstogo said:


> Oh, that is heartbreaking. So glad you rescued her!! You're an angel!
> 
> Lainie


Now she has a 2 story, 3 bedroom condo just over 1500 square feet and her own little sofa


----------

